# Belgium recommendations please



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi , got a couple of appointments in Ypres and Ghent a few days apart so wondering how to spend the time . Been to Brussels, Ostend and Westende so would like something new. Don't mind an hour or so travelling and prefer country or coast to cities. Don't mind cheap camp sites or Aires if Wilding not available.  Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## alcam (Aug 8, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Hi , got a couple of appointments in Ypres and Ghent a few days apart so wondering how to spend the time . Been to Brussels, Ostend and Westende so would like something new. Don't mind an hour or so travelling and prefer country or coast to cities. Don't mind cheap camp sites or Aires if Wilding not available.  Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


Check out the ardenne area . Stayed there a few years ago , unfortunately can't find any record of exact spots I stopped at ! One Aire down by the river , less than a mile from town sticks in my head , had a search but can't find it .
Sorry not much help


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

alcam said:


> Check out the ardenne area . Stayed there a few years ago , unfortunately can't find any record of exact spots I stopped at ! One Aire down by the river , less than a mile from town sticks in my head , had a search but can't find it .
> Sorry not much help


Yes, I think we were there on the way North,  will need to check our records !


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

Just been checking , Montherme was the place we stayed at coming North. Sounds like what you were describling


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 8, 2022)

We`ve stayed on Jeugdstadion Ieper a few years back when visiting the Menin Gate, only a 10 minute walk to the gate and centre from the campsite.

Simple basic site with and automated check in process, the staff only turn up for an hour or two per day, but you do need to book.






						Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres
					

Jeugdstadion Ieper



					www.jeugdstadion.be


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks Wooie , I think the wife has booked us on for our visit. Really like the town and the Menin gate ceremony is usually pretty moving.


----------



## alcam (Aug 8, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Just been checking , Montherme was the place we stayed at coming North. Sounds like what you were describling


Think you're probably correct though , on checking it out , didn't have a eureka moment.
Great area to wander in


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 8, 2022)

We quite often stay at De Zwerver on the outskirts of Nieuwpoort, it's an easy walk along the canal to the coast at Nieuwpoort-aan-Zee, the site is motorhomes only and all automated, we've never had any problem getting on without booking.


----------



## Victor (Aug 8, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Hi , got a couple of appointments in Ypres and Ghent a few days apart so wondering how to spend the time . Been to Brussels, Ostend and Westende so would like something new. Don't mind an hour or so travelling and prefer country or coast to cities. Don't mind cheap camp sites or Aires if Wilding not available.  Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


If youve got time to kill and are travelling around Zeebrugge, have a look at Knokke Heist.

Its a bit of an upmarket coastal town with some lovely sea front walks that take to an area of salt marshes which is a bird sanctuary.

If you walk that far you are actually in Holland too !

Its a beautiful area and not what you expect for being so close to the port.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 8, 2022)

Might be worth looking at https://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?pays=BELGIQUE


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 8, 2022)

There's a motorhome parking area on Leopold 111 Laan in Ypres close to the Menin Gate and near the canal.


----------



## xsilvergs (Aug 8, 2022)

Haybes is just across the border into France.





72 hours I think, no services.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> Haybes is just across the border into France.
> View attachment 111528
> 
> 72 hours I think, no services.


Thanks, looks a good spot to head for after we visit Ghent and start to head South back to Spain.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

1807truckman said:


> There's a motorhome parking area on Leopold 111 Laan in Ypres close to the Menin Gate and near the canal.


Thanks Truckman, think i have seen vans parked up there. Missus has got us booked in at a sports club in ypres for the night. She can't remember exactly where so hope it's written down.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Might be worth looking at https://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?pays=BELGIQUE


Thanks will take a look.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

Victor said:


> If youve got time to kill and are travelling around Zeebrugge, have a look at Knokke Heist.
> 
> Its a bit of an upmarket coastal town with some lovely sea front walks that take to an area of salt marshes which is a bird sanctuary.
> 
> ...


Thanks Victor, will probably save for next time as found a few on straight line from ypres to ghent.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 8, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks Wooie , I think the wife has booked us on for our visit. Really like the town and the Menin gate ceremony is usually pretty moving.


Yes just checked and we are booked on that site for our night in Ypres.


----------



## groyne (Aug 8, 2022)

Go to the Musee Herge' 
 Rue du Labrador 26, 1348 Ottignies-Louvain-la-Neuve, Belgium.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 9, 2022)

1807truckman said:


> There's a motorhome parking area on Leopold 111 Laan in Ypres close to the Menin Gate and near the canal.




I think that got stopped a few years back.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 9, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Yes just checked and we are booked on that site for our night in Ypres.



There used to be a really really good market every saturday on the Grote Markt which is the large paved area outside the In Flanders Fields Museum.

Walk through the gate and down Menenstraat and you can`t miss it, don`t know what`s happened to it since Covid though    

Quite a few East European food stalls that were " off the scale " so to speak, couldn`t get enough of the spiced chicken and pork jumbo sausage with herbed boiled new potatoes which we took back to the motorhome and reheated.

The Dutch guy on the next pitch came over and asked what we was cooking because he could smell it then went straight to the market and bought some as well


----------



## SquirrellCook (Aug 9, 2022)

This is a place near Theux.  Their is a lot of other stuff in the area.  Big Dam with viewing tower.  Campsite just along the road.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 9, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> There used to be a really really good market every saturday on the Grote Markt which is the large paved area outside the In Flanders Fields Museum.
> 
> Walk through the gate and down Menenstraat and you can`t miss it, don`t know what`s happened to it since Covid though
> 
> ...


Thanks , will look out for that


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 9, 2022)

SquirrellCook said:


> This is a place near Theux.  Their is a lot of other stuff in the area.  Big Dam with viewing tower.  Campsite just along the road.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111534


Thanks , that looks interesting will check it out


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 30, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve stayed on Jeugdstadion Ieper a few years back when visiting the Menin Gate, only a 10 minute walk to the gate and centre from the campsite.
> 
> Simple basic site with and automated check in process, the staff only turn up for an hour or two per day, but you do need to book.
> 
> ...


Yes stayed here 26th August (wedding anniversary) . Top spot , easy walk into town via Menin Gate. Plenty of Belgian beer , steak and frites, ceremony. Top recommendation thanks.


----------



## colinm (Aug 30, 2022)

1/2 HR from Bruges and you are at the Netherlands town of Sluis which is a nice little places, and not many miles further there are some decent coastal areas.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 30, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Hi , got a couple of appointments in Ypres and Ghent a few days apart so wondering how to spend the time . Been to Brussels, Ostend and Westende so would like something new. Don't mind an hour or so travelling and prefer country or coast to cities. Don't mind cheap camp sites or Aires if Wilding not available.  Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


Plenty to do in and around Ypres for a couple of days, especially if you like WW stuff. Hill 62, etc.

Great little site recommended by Wooie and as said, perfect for Ypres. Stayed there a couple of handful of times since overnighting was stopped on Leopold.

I've never booked, but no doubt wiser to book. 

Just be careful who you bump into there.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 30, 2022)

colinm said:


> 1/2 HR from Bruges and you are at the Netherlands town of Sluis which is a nice little places, and not many miles further there are some decent coastal areas.


Thanks Colin,  looks interesting but we are on our way South now so will put it down for next Time.


----------



## UFO (Aug 31, 2022)

Not quite between Ghent and Ypres but we stayed near Thieu in 2013. 50.47124, 4.08826.  It's on a ship canal.  Big modern shiplift a short walk away and a Victorian era, I think, one on the old canal close by.  Google streetview shows vans there in 2020.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks for that , we have ended up at Dentergem. Great quiet site , 10 euros and fantastic beer from the nearby cat brewery ,8 %,


----------

